# online spielen mit W-Lan



## PC GAMER (24. August 2011)

Ich habe von der konsole auf Computer gewechselt. Mit meinem Pc gehe ich per W-Lan ins internet. Ich spiele online spiele und da kommt bei mir die Frage ist W-Lan eine schlechte verbidung? Meine Internet werte sind : 15ms Download 46.83Mb/s Upload 5.27Mb/s.  Die Verbindung ist stabil.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. August 2011)

für wlan sieht das doch ok aus


----------



## PC GAMER (24. August 2011)

wow so viele antworten


----------



## cems7up (24. August 2011)

Das ist besser als das Internet das ich über Lan hab xD was für ne Leitung hast du denn? >100mb/s? 
Also damit kannst du alles perfekt zocken


----------



## robbe (24. August 2011)

Es wär ganz gut zu noch ein paar Infos zu haben.

Welcher Wlan Standard?
Welche entfernung zum Router/ Hindernisse dazwischen?
Was für ne Leitung?

Aber ansich sieht das schon ganz ordentlich aus. Der Ping ist super(wobei du mit Kabel sicher noch nen paar ms rausholen könntest), und solange es keine Internet Abrüche oder ähnliches gibt, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## PC GAMER (24. August 2011)

Unitymedia 64Mb/s habe ich. 4 meter + 40 cm wand. Die verbindung ist in 300Mbits und N-Draft


----------



## robbe (24. August 2011)

40cm Wand? Bist du in nem Bunker?

Was kommt denn raus wenn du per Kabel am Router hängst? Falls du da in etwa auf die bestellte Geschwidigkeit kommst, dann werden über W-lan wohl nicht mehr als die gemessenen 46mbit drin sein. Musst du dann selber wissen, ob dir das reicht, oder ob du lieber auf Kabel umschwenkst.


----------



## PC GAMER (24. August 2011)

neh ich bin zufrieden mit der geschwindikeit, weil es hängen noch 2 rechner an dem Router, also 3 an einem Router. und nein es ist kein Bunker es ist eine Miet wohnung.


----------



## robbe (24. August 2011)

Na dann kann man das denk ich mal hier so stehn lassen. Gut möglich das du per Kabel noch ein paar Mbits und Millisekunden rauskitzeln könntest, aber in der Praxis würde sich das sicher soweiso kaum bemerkbar machen.


----------



## K3n$! (24. August 2011)

Also 15ms sind sehr gut vom Zocken her. 
Das sind die Zeiten, die nur ca. 15-20% der Leute auf dem Server haben. 

Das ganze ist natürlich spielabhängig. Aber damit liegst du schon sehr gut. 

Du solltest aber mal gucken, wie die Schwankungen sind und ob du Verbindungsabbrüche hast. 
Dazu kannst du mal in der Eingabeaufforderung einen Server anpingen. 


--> ping google.de -t

mit Strg + c beendest du das. 
Lass das ruhig mal ein bisschen laufen. 
Am ende siehst du dann, wie viel Paket verloren gegangen sind. 
0% wäre am besten.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

Ja, Packet Loss musst du auch testen. Über WLAN kriege ich beispielweise auch nen 1A Ping, und habe 8-10MBit, allerdings laggen die Spiele gewaltig, weil einige Pakete neu gesendet werden müssen. Deswegen spiele ich wenn dann nur Strategie über WLAN, da hält sich das in Grenzen.


----------

